# Residental tree company wanting to do line clearance



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been doing tree work for 11 years I started when I was 18 opened my own biz on July 5 2010 I've came a long way ins workers comp 2 60ft lifts dump trucks chippers skid steers grinders city contracts billboard contracts and doing about $500,000 a year with one crew and I want to get in to line clearance any guidance would be great


----------



## ATH (Jun 25, 2014)

Why? That is almost like an entirely separate industry.

But, if that is what you want to do, start http://tcia.org/safety/ehap]with TCIA's EHAP info[/url]


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 25, 2014)

Chances are you won't be able to compete. We have a large municipal contractor in my area that bids so low most guys with a saw and a pickup can't beat the price. Volume, volume, volume is what keeps utility contractors in business.

+1 on the EHAP if you do decide to go down that road. I recommend CTSP as well. Keep in mind that majority of fatalities are electrical hazard related.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 25, 2014)

Good luck learning how to bid those contracts. Attempting to do that outta the blue, with no experience, is going to be quite the magic trick. I'd stick with the residential stuff since you seem to be doing that successfully already.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Good luck learning how to bid those contracts. Attempting to do that outta the blue, with no experience, is going to be quite the magic trick. I'd stick with the residential stuff since you seem to be doing that successfully already.


Line clearance is where I started in the biz at I'm one of the few that has converted to residental tree care and can do it I've found finding good employees are harder to find in residental tree care the line clearance those employees come dime a dozen the ones that can rope climb and trim back to natural laterals and use all the advance climbing tech are hard to find in my area the ones that know it's not a 9-5 job it's a get er done job


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 25, 2014)

ATH said:


> Why? That is almost like an entirely separate industry.
> 
> But, if that is what you want to do, start http://tcia.org/safety/ehap]with TCIA's EHAP info[/url]


Thanks I'll look in to it


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 25, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> Chances are you won't be able to compete. We have a large municipal contractor in my area that bids so low most guys with a saw and a pickup can't beat the price. Volume, volume, volume is what keeps utility contractors in business.
> 
> +1 on the EHAP if you do decide to go down that road. I recommend CTSP as well. Keep in mind that majority of fatalities are electrical hazard related.


I know I've been through the line clearance classes I think what is going to work in my favor is that I'm young I'm only 29 and I've worked really hard to get where I'm at with no help and bad credit


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Why not pursue more commercial and the hell with clearance . It's a tough expensive business , we used to clear the intersections and switches for conrail and then assholeplunger came in and cut me out by 3/4 and stacked all brand new equipment and blew me right out of the water . I went from about 1500.00 a day for 2 guys to what they bid 400.00 and change joke actually


----------



## Zale (Jun 25, 2014)

Proper use of commas will help when writing your proposals.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 25, 2014)

I write proposals on the inside paper of my cigarette boxes


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 25, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I've been doing tree work for 11 years I started when I was 18 opened my own biz on July 5 2010 I've came a long way ins workers comp 2 60ft lifts dump trucks chippers skid steers grinders city contracts billboard contracts and doing about $500,000 a year with one crew and I want to get in to line clearance any guidance would be great



Dream big, keep us up dated,,,opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 25, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dream big, keep us up dated,,,opcorn:
> Jeff


Always dreaming big I've worked for mike burford he has inspired me if he can do it so can I just like everybody says climbers are cockie a$$ hell or at least the good ones are


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 25, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dream big, keep us up dated,,,opcorn:
> Jeff



Lol. Should visit an operation like southco.. see the seemingly endless fields of asplundgh cab and chassis waiting to be built. Would probably be good for perspective.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 25, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Should visit an operation like southco.. see the seemingly endless fields of asplundgh cab and chassis waiting to be built. Would probably be good for perspective.


I haven't been there but been to altec in Birmingham Alabama


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sagetown (Jun 25, 2014)

Line Clearance Co. came through my place recently. Only the foreman spoke enough broken English that I could make out what he was asking. They all acted like they were getting On-The-Job-Training. Just by looking, I assumed their pay was very low.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 25, 2014)

Sagetown said:


> Line Clearance Co. came through my place recently. Only the foreman spoke enough broken English that I could make out what he was asking. They all acted like they were getting On-The-Job-Training. Just by looking, I assumed their pay was very low.



Utility crews in our area always make more than the res/comm crews because they have to be union certified. 

Don't know about the OP's area, but around here, the utility crews seldom are home every night. Usually they work out of town staying in some fleabag motel while they work on some rural contract. One of the demotivating reasons to work on a utility crew.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 25, 2014)

The asplundh thing is funny but I really don't call them climbers very few are real I've hired one or two and handed them my climbing gear and they couldent even put my saddle on much less begin to use a friction saver or a lockjack or micro pulley the list goes on portawrap etc


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 25, 2014)

Ooo my hips hurt just thinking about a buckenham saddle


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 26, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Ooo my hips hurt just thinking about a buckenham saddle


At least it was a wide back


----------



## RyKR (Jun 26, 2014)

........,,,,,,,,,........,,..,.,.,..,..,,,,,........................................................::::;;;''""'',.'.,,,.,...............

Here's some extra punctuation marks I had lying around. Please, feel free to put them in some of your posts to make them easier to read.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 26, 2014)

I


RyKR said:


> ........,,,,,,,,,........,,..,.,.,..,..,,,,,........................................................::::;;;''""'',.'.,,,.,...............
> 
> Here's some extra punctuation marks I had lying around. Please, feel free to put them in some of your posts to make them easier to read.


im just a tree climber the only . I know comes with $$$$.$$


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 26, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> The asplundh thing is funny but I really don't call them climbers very few are real I've hired one or two and handed them my climbing gear and they couldent even put my saddle on much less begin to use a friction saver or a lockjack or micro pulley the list goes on portawrap etc



Don't tell old Rope n Saddle Asplundh guys can't climb. He'll kick your baby faced ass from Florida to New York and back.

Because someone doesn't have experience with YOUR gear, doesn' t mean they can't climb. The question is, can they learn how to use your gear. Do they know the climbing principles. Gear is just toys that makes the job easier and safer.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 26, 2014)

I


BC WetCoast said:


> Don't tell old Rope n Saddle Asplundh guys can't climb. He'll kick your baby faced ass from Florida to New York and back.
> 
> Because someone doesn't have experience with YOUR gear, doesn' t mean they can't climb. The question is, can they learn how to use your gear. Do they know the climbing principles. Gear is just toys that makes the job easier and safer.


Ive spent 7 years climbing for them foreman for 5 climbing 500kv lines to 7200 distribution lines I blame that to my hips and knee problems I learned what I could from it and moved on to bigger things let's say I learn very quick


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 26, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I
> 
> Ive spent 7 years climbing for them foreman for 5 climbing 500kv lines to 7200 distribution lines I blame that to my hips and knee problems I learned what I could from it and moved on to bigger things let's say I learn very quick



How about learning some punctuation and other grammatical skills.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 26, 2014)

opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 27, 2014)

What would people do w/o the quote button.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> How about learning some punctuation and other grammatical skills.


I don't need those to do tree work


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I don't need those to do tree work


Try telling me something usefull


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

ATH said:


> Why? That is almost like an entirely separate industry.
> 
> But, if that is what you want to do, start http://tcia.org/safety/ehap]with TCIA's EHAP info[/url]





ATH said:


> Why? That is almost like an entirely separate industry.
> 
> But, if that is what you want to do, start http://tcia.org/safety/ehap]with TCIA's EHAP info[/url]


Any info on a line clearance class around the Pensacola area. Maybe an advance climbing and rigging classes. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

Any information about bidding on a line clearance contract would be helpful. I've been around it for awhile,I was a climbing foreman for 5 years. I know about how and what is billable. I just don't know how much to bill for. The billboard company I bill just by the crew. In the contract they pay for 2 guys, 1 60ft lift, 1 20 yard debris truck and a t650 bobcat for $150.00/hr. I figure that I should be able to bill about $250.00 to $300.00/ hr for a composite crew. Which consist of 5 guys, a loader truck, 2 60 footers and the saws hydraulic pole saws etc. let me know what y'all think. Any info is greatly appreciated. I don't know everything but I'm willing to learn it all. I think I've a good handle on things though.


----------



## old_soul (Jun 27, 2014)

for what it's worth no line crew around here uses a separate chip truck or grapple truck or 650 bobcat

They cut small and chip into the back of the bucket. From what I can see, speed or efficiency is not on anybodys mind. 

4 of these rigs park in the farm lane across from my house and sit in the truck, for hours at a time. Good luck billing 300 per hour for that.......


----------



## lfnh (Jun 27, 2014)

Might look beyond wage and equip rates.
There's a whole raft of insurance premiums and WC premiums to consider moving into line clearance.
Some dependent on direct experience of crew; some on equipment; some on class of line work; some on safe work records(claims) and on and on. Worth checking into first.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

lfnh said:


> Might look beyond wage and equip rates.
> There's a whole raft of insurance premiums and WC premiums to consider moving into line clearance.
> Some dependent on direct experience of crew; some on equipment; some on class of line work; some on safe work records(claims) and on and on. Worth checking into first.


I have w/c and the required ins that's no problem. I'm a fair sized company.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

lfnh said:


> Might look beyond wage and equip rates.
> There's a whole raft of insurance premiums and WC premiums to consider moving into line clearance.
> Some dependent on direct experience of crew; some on equipment; some on class of line work; some on safe work records(claims) and on and on. Worth checking into first.


The contract I'm going after requires 2 lifts and a loader truck not the bobcat that's on my billboard contract. That sitting in the truck thing don't fly with me. That's where I'll get my shot. Is by boosting productivity probably by double.


----------



## Zale (Jun 27, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I don't need those to do tree work



Its true you don't need grammatical skills to perform tree work but you do need them to submit bids and invoicing. It's called being professional. If you don't have the skills, hire a admin person to handle your paperwork and invoicing, it will save you many headaches.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

Zale said:


> Its true you don't need grammatical skills to perform tree work but you do need them to submit bids and invoicing. It's called being professional. If you don't have the skills, hire a admin person to handle your paperwork and invoicing, it will save you many headaches.


I do have someone that dose that,he's been working for me for four years.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

T


kevin davis tree inc said:


> I do have someone that dose that,he's been working for me for four years.


that is all he dose. He drives my bid truck and signs jobs all day every day.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 27, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> T
> that is all he dose. He drives my bid truck and signs jobs all day every day.



Good for you you because you sound dumb,,just saying,,,
Jeff


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 27, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Good for you you because you sound dumb,,just saying,,,
> Jeff


Actually I'm quite educated to have figured out how to produce 500k a year,drive a new truck,wife drives a new car and live in a new 4800 square-foot house and I'm only 29. Just sayin don't be such a big hater. It makes me think less about you. Take it how you will, but don't take it to heart.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 27, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Any information about bidding on a line clearance contract would be helpful. I've been around it for awhile,I was a climbing foreman for 5 years. ....I just don't know how much to bill for. I don't know everything but I'm willing to learn it all. I think I've a good handle on things though.



How can we help you? You haven't sent the contract language to Zales yet and Jeffers hasn't seen the specs. We have no idea what you are talking about aside from some nebulous aspirations of being a line clearance company. Also, you should run your safety plan by the good Dr. P, just to be sure.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 27, 2014)

Give the guy a break, fellas. No need to bow up on him.


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 28, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Good for you you because you sound dumb,,just saying,,,
> Jeff


You just couldnt hold it in any longer could you?


----------



## Zale (Jun 28, 2014)

I was serious. If you want to expand and grow your business there is a certain level of professionalism you must demonstrate. You come on here and your posts lack basic punctuation, a certain amount of criticism can be expected. I wish him all the luck in the world but breaking into the line clearance game is a hard nut to crack.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes this dudes a ****ing retard


----------



## gorman (Jun 29, 2014)

As much of a hazing as this thread has been to the OP, it's probably a good indicator that he should focus on doing more residential rather than line clearance. If he really grosses 500 large a year on one crew then he should try more of that.


----------



## rtsims (Jun 29, 2014)

If I ran one crew and made 500k a year, and also had a estimator busy bidding all week, well by George I would probably add another crew and shoot for 1mil a year. I agree with getting into more commercial work, it's rewarding and you rarely have to deal with stupid people.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 29, 2014)

If I had one crew grossing 500k a year, I'd sit back and enjoy the proceeds.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 29, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> If I had one crew grossing 500k a year, I'd sit back and enjoy the proceeds.


Hell yeah!! I'd hire a guy to run the show and sit back and collect $$$


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 29, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about,I really don't like people. That's why I hired a sales person that sold cars for a living. He makes 10% of sales. All I do is organize the jobs. Dump sites,fuel the trucks etc. my wife dose all the ins. Paperwork and takes care of our 3 little ones and our Neice that we have adopted.


rtsims said:


> If I ran one crew and made 500k a year, and also had a estimator busy bidding all week, well by George I would probably add another crew and shoot for 1mil a year. I agree with getting into more commercial work, it's rewarding and you rarely have to deal with stupid people.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 29, 2014)

10% is kinda on the low side.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 29, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> 10% is kinda on the low side.


I supply him a truck,gas, ins etc.He makes anywhere from 750 to 1,000 a week.Some times more.It seems to work.It makes him care about what the company makes. Cause it reflects what he makes. But ant ideals will be considered.


----------



## ATH (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow...so you have a salesman responsible for a half of million and you pay him a whopping $39,000-$52,000??? He must have been a bad car salesman because they can do much better than that if they are good.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 29, 2014)

It's 1 crew of 8 Mexicans !


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jun 30, 2014)

The guy went through a nasty divorce. 


ATH said:


> Wow...so you have a salesman responsible for a half of million and you pay him a whopping $39,000-$52,000??? He must have been a bad car salesman because they can do much better than that if they are good.


es


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 3, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I've been doing tree work for 11 years I started when I was 18 opened my own biz on July 5 2010 I've came a long way ins workers comp 2 60ft lifts dump trucks chippers skid steers grinders city contracts billboard contracts and doing about $500,000 a year with one crew and I want to get in to line clearance any guidance would be great



In addition to some grammar mistakes I think we have a math problem if I am reading this right. See next post.


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 3, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I know I've been through the line clearance classes I think what is going to work in my favor is that I'm young I'm only 29 and I've worked really hard to get where I'm at with no help and bad credit



You open a biz at the age of 18 in 2010. Now we are in the year 2014 , four years later and your 29 years old. Hmmm, something isn't right.

As far as line clearance, I think everyone dreams of having a big contract with a utility .Looks good if your on the outside looking in but it is a cut throat biz to say the least. You may be some sort of a big fish in your local pond but you get into line clearance your in a ocean with sharks that bite referring to the big guys that dominate the business and have been in the business ever since electric lines were first being strung out all across the country. In addition to equipment and manpower you need some serious financial backing because when your dealing with a big business like a utility most likely won't pay their bills for 90 days.

About the only way to get a utility contract is to find a small time electric producer that is too small for some big company like Asphlund to consider it worthwhile to do the line maintenance. Large or small it is still a cut throat business with a lot of red tape to deal with.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 4, 2014)

Man, I just keep thinking about Trees Inc. Couple years or so ago, they won the contracts in my area. They came in with full force.. all new equipment, working six days a week. Fast forward, now they have a death on their hands, and that deal with the truck on the train tracks, and they're fired by the power company, and Lewis is quietly back doing their thing.

I can't imagine why anyone claiming to be grossing 500k a year with one crew (doing residential) would wanna get involved with all that. I think someone is pulling our leg.. or did I already mention that?


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 4, 2014)

How many days a week you work?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 4, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> How many days a week you work?



Who you talking to,,,,lol,,without the quote, we must guess. 
My answer is 6 1/2 days a week.
Jeff


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 5, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> How many days a week you work?


Four to five on Average, sometime six.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jul 6, 2014)

If you're AVERAGING 10k/week in profit, or even just sales, what kind of advertising are you doing? I could really use some advice.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 6, 2014)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> If you're AVERAGING 10k/week in profit, or even just sales, what kind of advertising are you doing? I could really use some advice.



LOL,, I won't post our numbers..
Jeff


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff... I'm sure you have some great advertising advice, and I would love to hear it. I have a small time business and would like to make it to 500,000 a year.


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 6, 2014)

Buckmaster your in central ok? Think about how many and size of your trees. Look at how many more trees their are in Memphis and little rock


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 6, 2014)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> Jeff... I'm sure you have some great advertising advice, and I would love to hear it. I have a small time business and would like to make it to 500,000 a year.



PM me,,,
Jeff


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 6, 2014)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> If you're AVERAGING 10k/week in profit, or even just sales, what kind of advertising are you doing? I could really use some advice.


10k a week is being done,sales Exceed that. I use the internet,two billboards and flyers. The best advertisement is word of mouth. One job should produce at least two to three others and so on. I like to call those as being on a roll. Just being in Business for awhile. (Repeat customers)


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jul 6, 2014)

How much are the billboards and how much business do they bring in? How do the billboards compare to the fliers? Around here fliers cost quite a bit and don't bring in that much work.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 6, 2014)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> How much are the billboards and how much business do they bring in? How do the billboards compare to the fliers? Around here fliers cost quite a bit and don't bring in that much work.


I pay 600 a month for the two but I also have the contract for clearing them. Have you tried a print shop? I get like 1000 go like $70.00.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jul 6, 2014)

The fliers are cheap. Its the postage that adds up.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 6, 2014)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> The fliers are cheap. Its the postage that adds up.


Have your wife put them out you can choose the area better. My wife can put about 1,000 in about an hour in a good area. Put them in the newspaper box on their mailbox.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 6, 2014)

Is that legal?


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 6, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Have your wife put them out you can choose the area better. My wife can put about 1,000 in about an hour in a good area. Put them in the newspaper box on their mailbox.


Another thing is to never meet a stranger, next thing you know their mom has something or a friend. The worst thing they can say is get from me.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 6, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Is that legal?


In the newspaper box but not on the mailbox. The post master will call and try to sell you direct mailer. Which sucks. Been there done that.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 6, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Have your wife put them out you can choose the area better. My wife can put about 1,000 in about an hour in a good area. Put them in the newspaper box on their mailbox.


I don't know where your located, but most people down here are receptive to people that work hard.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jul 6, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Have your wife put them out you can choose the area better. My wife can put about 1,000 in about an hour in a good area. Put them in the newspaper box on their mailbox.


 It looks like you are doing good in business. Just wanted to say that it is Illegal to put anything In or on the Mailbox and on means hanging things from it or sticking your flyer in between the flag. Most people dont care but some do and it is a criminal offence even if no harm is meant. Paper box if fair game.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 6, 2014)

Tht's what I've always heard.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 6, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> It looks like you are doing good in business. Just wanted to say that it is Illegal to put anything In or on the Mailbox and on means hanging things from it or sticking your flyer in between the flag. Most people dont care but some do and it is a criminal offence even if no harm is meant. Paper box if fair game.


That is what I'm saying in previous post.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 6, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> That is what I'm saying in previous post.


I started out door knocking. I was to poor for flyers. I got laid off at burfords tree and was doing this until I found another job or called back. Now it's like a big hungry monster that you have to keep feeding. No rest no time off. If I'm not running crews, I'm doing maintenance.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok so is 500k a lot for a "small time" company? All I know is our insurance bill w/ work comp was almost that much haha


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Ok so is 500k a lot for a "small time" company? All I know is our insurance bill w/ work comp was almost that much haha


For w/c to be that much sounds like y'all have a lot of employees or just an Accident waiting to happen. It's only like 38.9%.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 7, 2014)

I think our insurance is.all bundled liability vehicle wc health... We did have a guy fall he slide 25' down a pole n got ****ed up that cost the company 100k in extra wc.cause we are at rate A until we have a claim then it instantly jumps to rate B and u have to pay the extra percentage for all previous wages on the year... We do have a fair amount of peeps though


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> If you're AVERAGING 10k/week in profit, or even just sales, what kind of advertising are you doing? I could really use some advice.


I checked out your web page theirs a few things I would change. Like the bonded thing most people don't know what a bond is. A bond is an Insurance policy you take out to protect your client. If you were to not perform and or not finish a job. Then the client would go after your bond to pay a new contractor to finish the job you hired to do. And the price chart I would leave some mystery in the price so it dosen't create conflict with the customers.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 7, 2014)

It's all a frigging scam...


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> It's all a frigging scam...


Can you be more Pacific.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm more southern, brother.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I checked out your web page theirs a few things I would change. Like the bonded thing most people don't know what a bond is. A bond is an Insurance policy you take out to protect your client. If you were to not perform and or not finish a job. Then the client would go after your bond to pay a new contractor to finish the job you hired to do. And the price chart I would leave some mystery in the price so it dosen't create conflict with the customers.


Take a look at mine maybe it will give you some ideas. Kevintreeservices.com


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

B


MasterBlaster said:


> I'm more southern, brother.





MasterBlaster said:


> I'm more southern, brother.


Bayou co. La. Right the great spikeless climbing.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> I think our insurance is.all bundled liability vehicle wc health... We did have a guy fall he slide 25' down a pole n got ****ed up that cost the company 100k in extra wc.cause we are at rate A until we have a claim then it instantly jumps to rate B and u have to pay the extra percentage for all previous wages on the year... We do have a fair amount of peeps though


He'll learn to lean back next time.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> He'll learn to lean back next time.


We've been accident free 4 years sense we started.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 7, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> We've been accident free 4 years sense we started.


My crew (who I can control) has been accident free for the 4 years I've had the crew, well I'll be honest we've used about 3 dollars worth of duct tape to hold people together lol


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

Can


no tree to big said:


> My crew (who I can control) has been accident free for the 4 years I've had the crew, well I'll be honest we've used about 3 dollars worth of duct tape to hold people together lol


Can't stich a saw cut. Superglue and 200 mph tape.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 7, 2014)

Sense?


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 7, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Sense?


Sly dale those folks had a fit about spikes when trimming. Had to hunch the knot.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 7, 2014)

Huh Im so confused u spike trim? Or want to? Fuk it clear cut the state!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Take a look at mine maybe it will give you some ideas. Kevintreeservices.com



The testimonial about the quality job you did on someone's roof (on the Blog Page) is a nice touch.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Actually I'm quite educated to have figured out how to produce 500k a year,drive a new truck,wife drives a new car and live in a new 4800 square-foot house and I'm only 29. Just sayin don't be such a big hater. It makes me think less about you. Take it how you will, but don't take it to heart.


And you have way more class in your little finger than any of those classless grammar Nazi's put together and including all that endosed those tasteless posts.
I dont get that, if its difficult to read then politely pass over ones post and go read elsewhere. By far the worst display I've read yet. What a disapiontment to read.
You will learn alot by just posting and reading others.
I didn't write for about 28 year until I got on a site 15 months ago. 
Sounds like your doing well anyways.


----------



## lfnh (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Take a look at mine maybe it will give you some ideas. Kevintreeservices.com


 
So, are you a subsidiary of Tree Masters, Tolland, CT or what ? or just borrowing their stuff ?
From your website:


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

T


BC WetCoast said:


> The testimonial about the quality job you did on someone's roof (on the Blog Page) is a nice touch.


 My guess is as good as yours must be the clean up or something google put on their it got me too.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

That


lfnh said:


> So, are you a subsidiary of Tree Masters, Tolland, CT or what ? or just borrowing their stuff ?
> From your website:
> 
> View attachment 358426


thats not mine.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Huh Im so confused u spike trim? Or want to? Fuk it clear cut the state!


When we trim trees we (DO NOT SPIKE) but it's not required by law. I wish it was cause very few know how to rope climb. Also to cheap to buy the setup.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

T


Westboastfaller said:


> And you have way more class in your little finger than any of those classless grammar Nazi's put together and including all that endosed those tasteless posts.
> I dont get that, if its difficult to read then politely pass over ones post and go read elsewhere. By far the worst display I've read yet. What a disapiontment to read.
> You will learn alot by just posting and reading others.
> I didn't write for about 28 year until I got on a site 15 months ago.
> Sounds like your doing well anyways.


Thanks I do ok for being thrown out of school before I passed the tenth grade. I got moved to ga and was going to the vo tech school. I got to where I could pass the GED and then found my way into a saddle at asplundh tree and I never turned back.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Take a look at mine maybe it will give you some ideas. Kevintreeservices.com


I agree I have a lot of things to fix on my website. It was my first draft when I added trees to my stump grinding business. Luckily I made it myself so I know how to fix it. I just have to get motivated to work on it. It is mind numbing tedious work IMO.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 8, 2014)

Where at in Ga. ?


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> I agree I have a lot of things to fix on my website. It was my first draft when I added trees to my stump grinding business. Luckily I made it myself so I know how to fix it. I just have to get motivated to work on it. It is mind numbing tedious work IMO.


I just pay some to do it. That's out of my norm.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

JMcC said:


> Where at in Ga. ?


Rome.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

Ive


kevin davis tree inc said:


> Rome.


 worked all over atl,stonewall,canton,Summerville , Chickamaugua etc.


----------



## lfnh (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> That
> thats not mine.


 


kevin davis tree inc said:


> Take a look at mine maybe it will give you some ideas. *Kevintreeservices.com*


 
If that's not you, what is the right address of your website ?


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

W


lfnh said:


> If that's not you, what is the right address of your website ?


right address but wrong page. It will say kevins tree service at the top.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> That
> thats not mine.


Just relooked it's right but no affiliation to that Company. ??? I'll ask my web people about it.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Just relooked it's right but no affiliation to that Company. ??? I'll ask my web people about it.


----------



## lfnh (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Just relooked it's right but no affiliation to that Company. ??? I'll ask my web people about it.


 
Well, that reference to that Tolland company is not good form and it is on several pages of kevintreeservices.com.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

Th


lfnh said:


> Well, that reference to that Tolland company is not good form and it is on several pages of kevintreeservices.com.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I checked out your web page theirs a few things I would change. Like the bonded thing most people don't know what a bond is. A bond is an Insurance policy you take out to protect your client. If you were to not perform and or not finish a job. Then the client would go after your bond to pay a new contractor to finish the job you hired to do. And the price chart I would leave some mystery in the price so it dosen't create conflict with the customers.


 The bond is not useless and is pretty cheap. It gives the home owner a third party to guarantee your work. I do not ever plan on having my bond revoked, but if I have a heart attack at home the bond will make sure my customers are taken care of without me. If I ever needed to rent a crane for a week and needed a deposit from the customer the bond would assure the customer that the work would be completed and that their deposit was safe. 
It is important when you do not know the contractor you are dealing with because people can tell you anything. Bonded companies have to honor their work or their bond will be revoked and the customer will be taken care of. I would never use a contractor that was not bonded. IMO unbonded companies are either 1. Too poor to afford a bond in which case they will quit halfway through the job if they underbid it because they don't have the money to finish. Or 2. Are unbondable because they have screwed a customer over in the past.
Look into getting bonded. It is cheap and important to a lot of customers.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 8, 2014)

You get bonded for every job? Every hack POS company here claims they are bonded and are FOS!
I've checked into it and the only bond we would ever need is for a large commercial job performance bond or if you are working inside someone's house such as house cleaners etc.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> View attachment 358435



Looks like you're fully equipped and ready to start a line clearance division to me. opcorn:


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

T


Toddppm said:


> You get bonded for every job? Every hack POS company here claims they are bonded and are FOS!
> I've checked into it and the only bond we would ever need is for a large commercial job performance bond or if you are working inside someone's house such as house cleaners etc.


thats right. I have to have a bond for the billboard contract and one for the five year contract for the city of milton.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

Bu


kevin davis tree inc said:


> T
> 
> thats right. I have to have a bond for the billboard contract and one for the five year contract for the city of milton.


But not every residential contract. I would have to live at the ins. Office. I don't take deposits, I don't get paid up front. That's just my thing. The work gets done with or without me. I see where your coming from Buckmaster when your small or starting out it's just to back your word up. A word of advice do not do any work without a very good contract that you attorney has looked over and Approved. It will save you time and a lot of money.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

Its


tree MDS said:


> Looks like you're fully equipped and ready to start a line clearance division to me. opcorn:


it's a pain pricing everything out just right reading through a ton paperwork. Dielectric test Ariel inspection and attorney fees etc.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll 


kevin davis tree inc said:


> Its
> 
> it's a pain pricing everything out just right reading through a ton paperwork. Dielectric test Ariel inspection and attorney fees etc.


I'll use these trucks for the first pay . And off to globel rentals. The new trucks will be a $6400 wright off a month. Also if the contract dries up you just return the trucks damage free.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 8, 2014)

You got truck issues there though bub .... Doubtful they let either of those trucks anywhere near a extension cord let alone and power line , I'd start by taking 250K of that 500 your making and buying new replacement trucks


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol


treeclimber101 said:


> You got truck issues there though bub .... Doubtful they let either of those trucks anywhere near a extension cord let alone and power line , I'd start by taking 250K of that 500 your making and buying new replacement trucks


 lol the trucks were just retired. They already passed inspection last year by altec.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 8, 2014)

Let's see the new ones then . I like shiny ****


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm so confused so u showed us all your retired trucks? I can do that too we have a mini junk yard crane 2 buckets, well one n a half, chipper truck an 800 horse cat engine a dt466 mmmmm that's all the big stuff I believe


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Lol
> 
> lol the trucks were just retired. They already passed inspection last year by altec.


Rentals are the way to go better wright off. I only have to take care of normal ware n Tair. I like shinny too but it's expensive. Already have shinny bobcat and grinders. 


treeclimber101 said:


> Let's see the new ones then . I like shiny ****


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

No 


no tree to big said:


> I'm so confused so u showed us all your retired trucks? I can do that too we have a mini junk yard crane 2 buckets, well one n a half, chipper truck an 800 horse cat engine a dt466 mmmmm that's all the big stuff I believe


asplundh retires their trucks about every 10 years. What are you doing with the crane?


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> No
> 
> asplundh retires their trucks about every 10 years. What are you doing with the crane?


So ur taking pics of asplunges old trucks? Where r ur trucks? I'm so confused... The crane is scrap the boom is toast it needs about 40k in repairs so its now a yard crane it served well for 20 years being used every day. 

So how is renting cheaper? If u don't abuse ur stuff and maintain it it will last long time we just retired a 1986 international 60' highranger cause the motor blew cause some jack wagon Reeves the **** out of it non stop.. that's almost 30 years what was the purchase price? Dunno but how much it cost to rent that truck for 30 years? Truck was kinda ugly but the boom was 100% safe boom is still good but sometimes its just time to let one go we have one crane that is still rolling that is 20 years old one just retired @ 20 still make hundreds of thousands a year


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 8, 2014)

How many trucks u get for 6k?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 8, 2014)

Damage free work trucks .... Good luck with that , just bring a tube of "ease in " when you take them back


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> So ur taking pics of asplunges old trucks? Where r ur trucks? I'm so confused... The crane is scrap the boom is toast it needs about 40k in repairs so its now a yard crane it served well for 20 years being used every day.
> 
> So how is renting cheaper? If u don't abuse ur stuff and maintain it it will last long time we just retired a 1986 international 60' highranger cause the motor blew cause some jack wagon Reeves the **** out of it non stop.. that's almost 30 years what was the purchase price? Dunno but how much it cost to rent that truck for 30 years? Truck was kinda ugly but the boom was 100% safe boom is still good but sometimes its just time to let one go we have one crane that is still rolling that is 20 years old one just retired @ 20 still make hundreds of thousands a year


It's the wright off instead of depreciation rentals are 100% were if you own it's only a small% that's wrote off. Those trucks are my paid trucks that run every day all day.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

T


no tree to big said:


> How many trucks u get for 6k?


Two.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 8, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> So ur taking pics of asplunges old trucks? Where r ur trucks? I'm so confused... The crane is scrap the boom is toast it needs about 40k in repairs so its now a yard crane it served well for 20 years being used every day.
> 
> So how is renting cheaper? If u don't abuse ur stuff and maintain it it will last long time we just retired a 1986 international 60' highranger cause the motor blew cause some jack wagon Reeves the **** out of it non stop.. that's almost 30 years what was the purchase price? Dunno but how much it cost to rent that truck for 30 years? Truck was kinda ugly but the boom was 100% safe boom is still good but sometimes its just time to let one go we have one crane that is still rolling that is 20 years old one just retired @ 20 still make hundreds of thousands a year



Leasing(renting) works well if you have a fixed term contract you need a specific piece of equipment for. You save your cash (what would have gone into a down payment) because the payments are made from current cash flow. It also works where you need up to date equipment. There are some contracts where you can't have equipment greater than 7 yrs old. This makes it easier to roll over to new equipment again protecting cash. I'm not sure about the US, but in Canada the tax write offs for leasing equipment is slightly better than purchasing.

I'm not sure how many trucks he gets for a $6k/month payment, but about 10 years ago, the company I worked for paid $2700/month to lease a bucket truck.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Damage free work trucks .... Good luck with that , just bring a tube of "ease in " when you take them back


I've had 5 trucks with only a broken windshield and one crushed box. Tall runaway dead bouncing wood. To dead to rope.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> Leasing(renting) works well if you have a fixed term contract you need a specific piece of equipment for. You save your cash (what would have gone into a down payment) because the payments are made from current cash flow. It also works where you need up to date equipment. There are some contracts where you can't have equipment greater than 7 yrs old. This makes it easier to roll over to new equipment again protecting cash. I'm not sure about the US, but in Canada the tax write offs for leasing equipment is slightly better than purchasing.
> 
> I'm not sure how many trucks he gets for a $6k/month payment, but about 10 years ago, the company I worked for paid $2700/month to lease a bucket truck.


It's the same here as tax but the trucks went to 3200.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

Lik


BC WetCoast said:


> Leasing(renting) works well if you have a fixed term contract you need a specific piece of equipment for. You save your cash (what would have gone into a down payment) because the payments are made from current cash flow. It also works where you need up to date equipment. There are some contracts where you can't have equipment greater than 7 yrs old. This makes it easier to roll over to new equipment again protecting cash. I'm not sure about the US, but in Canada the tax write offs for leasing equipment is slightly better than purchasing.
> 
> I'm not sure how many trucks he gets for a $6k/month payment, but about 10 years ago, the company I worked for paid $2700/month to lease a bucket truck.


Like southern co. Needs up to date trucks but the small coops don't really matter. I use to work for trees unlimited and they have some of the scariest trucks.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> Leasing(renting) works well if you have a fixed term contract you need a specific piece of equipment for. You save your cash (what would have gone into a down payment) because the payments are made from current cash flow. It also works where you need up to date equipment. There are some contracts where you can't have equipment greater than 7 yrs old. This makes it easier to roll over to new equipment again protecting cash. I'm not sure about the US, but in Canada the tax write offs for leasing equipment is slightly better than purchasing.
> 
> I'm not sure how many trucks he gets for a $6k/month payment, but about 10 years ago, the company I worked for paid $2700/month to lease a bucket truck.


What kind crane would you suggest I've been looking for one. O know I want a rear mount but is their any thing to look for as in hazards to stay away from. Theirs only one company in my area that has one. He's based out or Navarre. I'm the largest based out of milton and he's a large co. He's cool as **** I mess with him about the king of the Mountain. I tell em I'm going to push em off of it. Just in humorous Conversation. We all try to get alone here he helps me with the crane when needed and if he needed anything I'd take my shirt off for him. It's called


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> What kind crane would you suggest I've been looking for one. O know I want a rear mount but is their any thing to look for as in hazards to stay away from. Theirs only one company in my area that has one. He's based out or Navarre. I'm the largest based out of milton and he's a large co. He's cool as **** I mess with him about the king of the Mountain. I tell em I'm going to push em off of it. Just in humorous Conversation. We all try to get alone here he helps me with the crane when needed and if he needed anything I'd take my shirt off for him. It's called


 Southern houseputality ?


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 8, 2014)

Idk how tall your trees are but we kill with a 14 ton 63 foot main cause that little thing will make it in every little spot although there are so many times I wish I had 90+ but then again I've been in spots the bigger truck woulda never made it!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> View attachment 358505



Looks like someone's been playing with photoshop


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Idk how tall your trees are but we kill with a 14 ton 63 foot main cause that little thing will make it in every little spot although there are so many times I wish I had 90+ but then again I've been in spots the bigger truck woulda never made it!


I've got a pic of one that makes my 60 foot bucket look like a squirt truck.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> I've got a pic of one that makes my 60 foot bucket look like a squirt truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 8, 2014)

Dang you guys are boring,, got any recipes you want to share? opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 8, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> Looks like someone's been playing with photoshop


 Yea someone posted it to my Facebook. It was funny.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jul 8, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Idk how tall your trees are but we kill with a 14 ton 63 foot main cause that little thing will make it in every little spot although there are so many times I wish I had 90+ but then again I've been in spots the bigger truck woulda never made it!


 That's what i have, 63 ft main with a 22 ft jib. I allays feel its to short. Any work picks of yours ?


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, lost to asplundh maybe better luck next time. Only by like $20.00. At least I had a shot at it.


----------



## gorman (Jul 9, 2014)

kevin davis tree inc said:


> Well, lost to asplundh maybe better luck next time. Only by like $20.00. At least I had a shot at it.


A margin that thin would probably indicate that they had an idea of what you bid.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 9, 2014)

gorman said:


> A margin that thin would probably indicate that they had an idea of what you bid.


No telling?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 9, 2014)

gorman said:


> A margin that thin would probably indicate that they had an idea of what you bid.



I was actually thinking that it was more indicative of the fact that this whole thread smells like one big romp through fields of BS to me, but what do I know. lol


----------



## gorman (Jul 9, 2014)

I got something out of it. I never knew how minuscule the profit margins were on this line clearance racket.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 9, 2014)

gorman said:


> I got something out of it. I never knew how minuscule the profit margins were on this line clearance racket.



Right!! $20? Is that even an 18 pack?


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 9, 2014)

gorman said:


> I got something out of it. I never knew how minuscule the profit margins were on this line clearance racket.


Every thing has to be billed separate. Foreman,tt, gm, gf,topping gas saw, big saw and each truck all has a rate.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 9, 2014)

Does smell a little stinky. Have seen Lewis and a couple other bigger co's do right of way work on the same few blocks for months on end. Work that any normal company would have finished in a few days max.
I'm sure they're making bank, have heard that's how the DOT does it too, just keep adding equipment and guys and bill out the ass.


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 9, 2014)

gorman said:


> I got something out of it. I never knew how minuscule the profit margins were on this line clearance racket.


Very low profit but it's not about that it's about my trucks being everywhere. The biz that comes off of that is the big picture. Like the city contract I have. I make more money off of other customers then with the city work. The city keeps me busy I would say about 10,000 a month with the city.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 9, 2014)

Your interwebz is a bit janky. After your promo youtube video finished. A video from Daniel Murphy started playing. Chit was hilarious!


----------



## kevin davis tree inc (Jul 9, 2014)

T


JMcC said:


> Your interwebz is a bit janky. After your promo youtube video finished. A video from Daniel Murphy started playing. Chit was hilarious!


That's what you get for $99.00 a month lol. But it's more then paid for itself.


----------



## Zale (Jul 9, 2014)

A disciple of Murph. Figures.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 9, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> That's what i have, 63 ft main with a 22 ft jib. I allays feel its to short. Any work picks of yours ?

















Couple pics from this winter one from the other day


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice pics, no tree! Just curious how you get the tops with only 63' of boom? Most of our mature ash trees seem to be up around the 90' range.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 10, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Nice pics, no tree! Just curious how you get the tops with only 63' of boom? Most of our mature ash trees seem to be up around the 90' range.


Most of our trees don't get that tall only been a couple we couldn't reach I throw the jib on if I need it I do have a 73' tip so its better then it sounds.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jul 10, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Couple pics from this winter one from the other day


Looks good and alot like mine. Mine is a Stinger crane on a 84 F800.


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 10, 2014)

What engine the f800 got? Fuel pincher?


----------



## OLD OAK (Jul 10, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> What engine the f800 got? Fuel pincher?


 370 Gas , same as my f600 chip truck. Had to take what i could get, got a good deal.


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 10, 2014)

No shame in a 370 I've got 2 big block 366 chevies in my small fleet


----------

